# New Shop Build



## jeff1107 (May 2, 2017)

Question, what is the most important tool or gadget that you use, that is not considered in your basic tool list?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jeff....we will need some more info, what type of work/material will you be working with?
How big a shop are you building??? gb


----------



## jeff1107 (May 2, 2017)

Sorry galvbay, I have a small shop 12x16 with a table saw router band saw disc/belt sander, drill press and chop saw and some other small gadgets, kreg jig etc., I have made very detailed bird houses to rustic cabinets, but I was looking for that one thing that you can not do with out or that made you wood work so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Dust collection sys.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Router table with it's own designated router. By chop saw, do you mean mitre saw?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Biscuit joiner


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

angle grinder


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

For me it's a lathe. But I have a shop built around wood turning on one side and flat work on the other. Based on the tools and work you mention I assume you are more of a flat work kind of guy so for the type of shop it sounds like you have I would say maybe a jointer.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Air compressor, finish and brad nailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't isolate one, but my old Stanley low-angle block plane gets a lot of use. I have hand planes from there up to and including a #8 jointer plane and a host of specialty planes that I use more and more. And good set of chisels. And good sharpening stones, etc. Anybody guess I'm sort of a tool freak?


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Castaway2 said:


> Dust collection sys.


I'll go with this. It's nice to be able to keep your shop clean while you work.


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

*HaHa loaded question!*

A large HEAVY work table.

But the list goes on and on:
Air compressor
Jointer
Planer
Dust collection system
lots and lots of clamps
Good chisel set


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The little fridge that keeps the beer cold.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

SOLID work bench. Dead flat, preferably with storage underneath, side vice and end vice. Did I mention SOLID? Then casters for everything else in the shop that does not mount on the walls. Then doors for everything mounted on the walls. After that it is just stuff.


----------



## jeff1107 (May 2, 2017)

Guys , thank you for your thoughts, I was going to build an out feed/dead flat/ assembly type table on locking casters, am I making a mistake putting on casters


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Outfeed---assembly table , locking casters OK, IMO. Seriously heavy solid workbench , no casters. Especially if you do more strenuous handwork like sawing, planing, chiseling, you want that bench to stay put! If you do need to move it, that's what son-in-laws or good neighbors and prybars are good for. (Of course you might have to "lubricate" the movers with a 6-pack or similar)


----------

